# Wireless card disconnects/reconnects constantly



## Nelli1985 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an acer laptop and a month ago or so i bought a new wireless card because the build in wireless card stopped working. I brought my laptop to service shop and they removed the build in driver.

For two weeks my wireless card worked without problems.

Then it started to disconnect and reconnect every 3 seconds. I cant access internet.

Also there are two more laptops in my house and they never have had that problem.

I brought my computer and wireless card back to the service shop and under my eyes they inserted the wireless card to another laptop. There it worked. Also they tried to connect my laptop and card to their local wireless and at that point they didnt succeed.

I left my laptop there and later when I picked it up they said they didnt have to do anything, that it just started to work. Just like magic...

About two weeks my wireless again worked fine. And now it again started its connect/disconnect cycles.

I have searched all the forums on net and I just havent found a solution that works. 

I have tried to put in IP address manually. Doesnt help.

I have tried taking driver out, restarting and putting pack in, in different order. doesnt help

I have tried reinstalling it. also doesnt help.

etc.

Im quite out of options.:4-dontkno

On the few seconds it is connected it shows that signal is -60 dBm. So signal seems to be good also.

Also:
Computer: 
Intel(R)Pentium(R)M
processor 1.73 GHz
1.73 GHz, 504MB of RAM
Physical Address Extension

Wireless card: 
802.11g CardBus Wireless Network Adapter Version 2.2.1.0

P.S. I have no problems accessing internet via cable or mobile phone (connected to lap).

Hope someone can help me....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are most likely running both the 3rd party wireless client and Windows WZC. Pick one and disable the other one.


----------



## Nelli1985 (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, i disabled and stopped windows WZC. Also enabled third party wireless client and entered authentication code there. And it started to do the same thing. It connects to internet (signal very good) and immediately disconnects but now using third party utilities. 

Also i noticed a funny thing. When I uninstall wireless card and insert it in lap then windows doesnt recognize it as a new hardware. Dont know, maybe it should be so. I just kinda remember that first time it did see it as a new hardware.

The other way (third party off and WZC on) i havent tried. I can turn WZC on but i just dont know how to turn off third party. Any help would be welcomed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You simply don't allow the 3rd party client to load, or terminate it when it does load.


----------

